# Can you make angel food cup cakes?



## vilasman (Apr 12, 2008)

Is there something to an angel food cake pan that makes the cake come out a certain way, or will my light colored wilton cup cake tin, which seemed to be non stick when I made cup cakes in it last week,do just fine?

Alternatively, I have been making the 1-2-3-4 cake from the swans down box for, how old am I...at least 32 years now. And I can make a pretty good one on a good day, but I am ready to branch out. I want something that is still light and vanilla-ery but different , I guess in texture. I don't really like fruit, some adding fruit flavorings, don't like nuts, and don't really like chocolate, But, I did have a light fluffy chocolate cake ounce that was to die for. Any thoughts?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 12, 2008)

Check this out, vilasman.  At least it's a start.


----------

